# Bobcat S205 capablities



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking @ S205 2 speed wondering if anyone has real world exprience with this machine.What size kage, snowbucket, loading of ten wheelers or tri's is this machine capable of using efficiently?High flow ?Any input would be great.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

A buddy has one, not a high flow though. It will push an 8' a 10' will probably be too big. You will be really close on the loading height. You can put a 96" snow bucket on it will it be a little big sometimes but should be fine 95% of the time. I run one on my 247. Buddy runs an 84" snow bucket


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We've ran S185's w/10ft pushers & dedicated snow tires in the past without much trouble. Inexperienced operators might have trouble with that combo though....and I will admit that we were pushing the limits of its capabilities. BTW, the design of pusher can effect the performance. 8 or 9ft Kage might be your best bet?..?.. 

imo an 88inch snow bucket would be a perfect fit for that machine....still well within its capabilities of lifting a full load of wet snow, and still able to slip in between cars, etc...

That machine will load standard tandem dumps no problem....some semi's it can do, but its not ideal for being efficient if loading alot of semi's.

High Flow has no bearing on your questions, unless you plan to run a blower....then it would be a must imo.


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a a300 with a 9 foot kage system and i think it just the right size. In NJ we get a lot of heavy snow and I can feel the machine starting to work hard due to the heavy snow. Fluffy, light snow, its no problem. I would go with an eight footer just to play it safe.


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have an S205 w/2spd, I run a 96" 1.5yd bucket and it handles this fine as well as an 8' pusher. A 10' pusher is too much sometimes unless you have light snows and can get good traction, otherwise you need a couple thousand more pounds to push that much, maybe snow tires would help. The 2spd rocks... at least until you hit a curb, you'll be cussing for a couple days but I will never buy a skidsteer without 2spd again.

I've used it to dump full bucket loads over a 7' fence without problems (on flat ground), a 2yd bucket might be pushing it. It will get over the sides of most tandems, however you wont be able to fill the truck very full because once your over the sides you cant fill quite all the way up. We use backhoes to load the trucks, much more lift height and quicker, I wouldn't say the S205 could load tandems or tri's efficiently due to lift height. Maybe look at a little larger skidsteer if that is your concern.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If the 205 will do everything you want except loading trucks just build a 2ft tall ramp out of snow and you won't have a problem loading trucks.
Robert


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wcb do you have the kage system with quick attach box setup? How do you like the setup? Spaceman I agree on the 2spd, need the speed for throwing the snow when windowing. Loading of large trucks is going to be what I thought 2/3 to 3/4 full without ramp. Loading large trucks is'nt that big of a concern just a extra. Thanks for your input guys........


----------

